# Leyland Cypress wood



## BriarDan (Jan 17, 2010)

Howdy all,

This recent ice storm that hit western North Carolina caused my neighbors Leyland Cypress trees to fall into my yard. We'll be cutting the trees away and probably have quite a bit of wood from them. Can I use the wood for anything?? I'm a novice woodworker and not real knowledgable about woods yet. So any information and details would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Cypress is usally a good wood for outdoor projects, among other projects.


----------



## Eagle1 (Jan 4, 2010)

I goggled it both cypress and leyland cypress. Leyland cypress is in the evergreen family. If I want to know about a wood, I google it. And I did fine a pdf file that i downloaded, its called the usda wood handbook.
Hope this helps..


----------

